# Old hamster, new cage?



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I was told at the weekend that you can't put an elderly hamster into a new cage, because the stress of it can kill them.

I can see how it could be true, it's a big change for a little animal. So I asked my friend if it was possible to take all the sawdust and toys and everything out of the old cage, and put it into the new one, so that it all looks and smells pretty much the same to the hammy and isn't as stressful but apparently, the change can still stress them to death.

Does anyone know if this is true? I've just never heard of it before. My friend said she was going to buy a new cage for her hamster (who is only a few months old) and the pet shop assistant asked her how old the hamster was before she bought it, and the shop assistant told her what i've just said.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't see the harm in it personally. What i would do is put the bedding, toys etc into the new cage which should eliminate some stress


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I see no problem in it myself. As long as things smell the same in the new cage for a while, I think it would be fine. I am about to do that myself. An 18 month old rescue ham moving from (what I would describe as) a travel cage to a proper sized cage, and I hope it goes well.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I thought. As long as everything smells the same to the hammy and you just transfer it all straight over from old cage to new, then I don't see the harm in it. Maybe if you just chucked it in to a completely new cage with brand new toys and sawdust and whatever, then yeah, that would stress it out, but if all of it's old environment is in the new cage, I don't see the big deal.

Hope it goes well for your hammy Saz, let us know how you get on :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought. As long as everything smells the same to the hammy and you just transfer it all straight over from old cage to new, then I don't see the harm in it. Maybe if you just chucked it in to a completely new cage with brand new toys and sawdust and whatever, then yeah, that would stress it out, but if all of it's old environment is in the new cage, I don't see the big deal.
> 
> Hope it goes well for your hammy Saz, let us know how you get on :smilewinkgrin:


Thanks, best of luck to you too. :thumbup1:


----------



## Nessajay (Mar 14, 2009)

as long as the hamster is ill beforehand or seems stressed after the move i wouldnt worry about it too much.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

What a load of old rubbish

Tinerbell moved into a bigger cage when she was 3 she lived for another 6 months!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> What a load of old rubbish
> 
> Tinerbell moved into a bigger cage when she was 3 she lived for another 6 months!


LOL I thought it was a load of crap, my friend wasn't having any of it though 

I was out with my friend today trying to persuade him to get a mouse  he wants two albino females lol his mum will go mad if he comes home with them though, but what the hell :wink5:


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

lol how dya think rescue hammies manage?? ^^

Xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> lol how dya think rescue hammies manage?? ^^
> 
> Xx


they don't, they all die within seconds! They see a new cage and *POOF* they're dead


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Lol they just magicly vanish!

If they have had a stressful life they may die of shock

I bought a hammie (dylan) and she only lived for 45 mins with me 

X


----------

